# JB's thunder brushes..



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

just came to my attention the JB's thunder brushes are no longer being made.when did this happen??where the heck was i sleeping under a tree..used to get them from the guy that sells the thunder oil..but his site say out of stock and no longer produced..what the??is a guy gonna do??any suggestions guys??wizzards are available..but what else other than rather boring on ebay has decent to really good brushes..my supply is dwindling..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slottech


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*JB replacements*

Slottech brushes work as well as JB's used-to. They are much taller and won't work where the JB's did unless you change the brush springs(lower-in-barrel,or work down the Slottech's).


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*parts*

I sell brushes,shoes and pins.Lightning rod guidepins 10 for $9,wizzard e81 & e85 brushes for$2 a pair,slottech brushes $2.50 a pair and slottech shoes $2 a pair.Payment must be made by paypal friends or money order.Shipping is $3 and all orders are shipped in a sturdy box.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you have a web sight?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bolts69 said:


> Do you have a web sight?


No just a racer that buys in bulk.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I used Thunderbrushes for a number of years as a replacement for the stock Aurora brushes. I found that my cars would slow somewhat during a race because residue would build up on the commutator. When the Wizzard E82 brushes came out I tested those and found that my lap times did not drop off as much as time went by. The newer E85 brushes are even better in that respect. I have not tried Slottech brushes, a lot of people like them, I expect that they are at least as good as the Wizzard brushes. The next time that I order parts I may remember to get some Slottech brushes so I can test them.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess this means that the ThunderSlims (ThunderBrushes for slimlines) are unavailable too. Or is there still a back-stock of those left somewhere?

And if so, where?

-- D


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dslot said:


> I guess this means that the ThunderSlims (ThunderBrushes for slimlines) are unavailable too. Or is there still a back-stock of those left somewhere?
> 
> And if so, where?
> 
> -- D


i was on the site of the guy who sell thunder oil..he used to have thunder brushes..not sure if he has any of those left.i know rather boring ..on ebay has the slimline brushes.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> i was on the site of the guy who sell thunder oil..he used to have thunder brushes..not sure if he has any of those left.i know rather boring ..on ebay has the slimline brushes.


Thanks, Wyatt. I had forgotten about *ratherboring* on eBay. His apparently aren't ThunderSlims (he just says 'new reproduction'), but I went ahead and stocked up.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

He is selling stuff I never saw him sell before, interesting.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

JAG Hobbies still has Thunder Slims Listed


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> He is selling stuff I never saw him sell before, interesting.


 a while back harrison(rather boring) told me he had bought a collection and it was taking up a lot of his time as he wanted to sell off most of it.the really good cars are gone now..he sold them about 3 months ago.now it looks like he is selling off the other stuff.:wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I was under the impression he had turned over the Model Motoring leftover stock and the *ratherboring* ebay enterprise to someone else a year or two ago. No?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> JAG Hobbies still has Thunder Slims Listed


Thank you, Roger, but Wyatt's suggestion of *ratherboring* has solved my problem, and at a substantial saving in cost versus ThunderSlims. 

I do appreciate your helpfulness, though, and his.

-- D


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Dslot said:


> I was under the impression he had turned over the Model Motoring leftover stock and the *ratherboring* ebay enterprise to someone else a year or two ago. No?



I had not heard anything about that.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dslot said:


> I was under the impression he had turned over the Model Motoring leftover stock and the *ratherboring* ebay enterprise to someone else a year or two ago. No?


nope he still sells and has model motoring..he said he constantly has to chase guys to stop making labels and such..but it always involves lawyers and$$$$$$$:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So are you saying ratherboring is Harrison from MM???


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So are you saying ratherboring is Harrison from MM???


Yes Harrison Woodrow is the owner Model Motoring and sells under RatherBoring on ebay.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> Yes Harrison Woodrow is the owner Model Motoring and sells under RatherBoring on ebay.


Wow .I been buying off him on eBay for years .Never knew it was him .
Learn something new everyday. Thanks Mr smoss!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

a goup of us did a lot of dyno testing and found that the slottech brushes provided higher dyno reading than any other brush.

Than being said, some folks like to use 1 slottech and 1 wizzard brush.


not sure, ut I think I did a video showing some of the testing


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotking, which in front?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I do not remember
but LDthomas (aka Larry) knows

What he said is 1 provides power/speed the other cleans.

I know the slottech brush provides speed and I use 2 of them and I have very little cleaning to do on the comm gap.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

slotking said:


> a goup of us did a lot of dyno testing ....


How sticky was that goup? They make a remover 'ya know.... sorry could not help myself. {grin}


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If Slottech brushes leave a residue on the commutator that might cause your lap times to go up during a longer race. Readings taken on a dyno might not always translate completely to performance on the track, especially if the dyno does not put a load on the car. Would the lap times of a car that started a race with a clean commutator and Slottech brushes still be able to do the same lap times atthe end of a 12 minute race?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

at the greenbrier t-jet challenge
the race is about 100 min

cars get faster barring oil issues in general

pretty much all slottech brushes at lest in the top cars


----------

